# Filipinas: Perla del Mar de Oriente (Peligro: muchas fotos)



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

¡Hola mis amigos Peruanos! – Sorry if it took a long time, since the Lima, Peru thread. The ship had to stop at Santiago, Chile.  









*PRESENTES*​
*República de Filipinas
:: El país del millón de islas ::*​
Filipinas es un país independiente formado por 7,107 islas e islotes que forma el Archipiélago Filipino. Es un paraíso para los aventureros, ya que cuenta con grandes zonas de belleza natural virgen sorprendentemente muy poco visitadas.










*Historia de Filipinas*










El archipiélago fue "descubierto" por Fernando de Magallanes en 1521, pero el navegante fue muerto en la isla de Mactan por el jefe Lapu Lapu y sus hombres. La posesión española de las islas -codiciadas también por ingleses, holandeses y portugueses- no se aseguró sino hasta 1564. Los igorots de la región norteña de Cordillera, la población islámica de Mindanao, entre otros pueblos, nunca fueron totalmente colonizados; la mayoría de la población rural mantuvo sus cultivos de subsistencia y nunca pagó tributos a los europeos.

Diversos levantamientos de estas comunidades, incluyendo la china, fueron duramente reprimidos por los españoles. La historia de la colonización española en Filipinas es similar a la de los países latinoamericanos. Sin embargo, se destacan dos características específicas: su ubicación en las rutas oceánicas mercantiles, como lugar de recepción de mercaderías provenientes del conjunto del sudeste asiático destinadas a la metrópoli, y su dependencia directa del Virreinato de México.

A fines del siglo XIX, se gestó un movimiento independentista local, compuesto por la burguesía mestiza aspirante al poder político que le estaba vedado y los demás sectores oprimidos. La revolución anticolonial estalló en 1896, acaudillado por Andrés Bonifacio, jefe de la agupacion independista armada Katipunan, con el apoyo idealista del ilustre José Rizal y el 12 de junio de 1898 se proclamó la independencia. De inmediato, los Estados Unidos (EEUU) inició gestiones diplomáticas para tomar el control. Estas culminaron en el Tratado de París del 10 de diciembre de 1898, en virtud del cual se puso fin a la Guerra Hispano-estadounidense. En sesiones donde los delegados filipinos no fueron admitidos, España adoptó la resolución de ceder el archipiélago y las demas colonias a EEUU a cambio de una indemnización de 20 millones de dolares($). 



















El Metro Manila tiene 14 ciudades: 
Ciudad de Quezon 
*Ciudad de Manila**
Ciudad de Caloocan 
Ciudad de Las Piñas 
Ciudad de Pasig 
Ciudad de Valenzuela 
Ciudad de Taguig 
Ciudad de Parañaque 
Ciudad de Makati 
Ciudad de Marikina 
Ciudad de Muntinlupa 
Ciudad de Pasay 
Ciudad de Malabon 
Ciudad de Mandaluyong 
3 Municipios: 
Municipio de San Juan
municipio de Pateros
Municipio de Navotas 
*Ciudad de Manila - capital de la república de las Filipinas*​


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Rascacielos del Metro Manila*


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Bahía de Manila*


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

:eek2: :eek2: wow filipinas si es un hermoso pais!!!! y manila es muy moderna :eek2:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Intramuros de Manila*


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*La Catedral de Manila*


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Iglesia de San Agustin*

*Iglesia de San Agustine en Intramuros, Manila, Filipinas*​
Known as the “city of 10 churches,” Intramuros is a walled city crowned by the spires and domes of its spiritual abodes. Brightest among its jewels is one grand design and fertile history: the San Agustin Church.

The Augustinian fathers built the San Agustin Church, a temporary structure of bamboo and thatch, in 1570. Miguel Lopez de Legaspi, the founder of Manila, donated its lot. Fire ruined the Church in 1574 and 1583.

The techniques of stonecutting and lime and sand mixing paved way for the construction of a new Church. In 1586 the Augustinian fathers approved designs for a Church to be made of stone hewn from Guadalupe, Meycauayan and San Mateo quarries. The construction took place the next year.

Historian Antonio de Morga writes, “Here in Manila is the monastery of Saint Augustine, very huge with many dormitories.” When it was completed in 1604, San Agustin measured 67.15 meters long and 24.93 meters wide.

Within Intramuros stands Manila's oldest stone church, San Agustin, which was completed in 1606 and has since survived the ravages of time and successive invasions. Completed in 1606, it is one of the four Baroque churches inscribed in the World Heritage List.

*Exterior*:



















































*Interior*:


















































































































































_The inside of the San Agustin Church in Intramuros, with magnificent trompe l'oeil mural on its ceiling and walls;The main altar of the church._


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Iglesia de San Sebastian*

*Iglesia de San Sebastian en Quiapo, Manila, Filipinas*​
The San Sebastian Church is the only Gothic church ever built in the Philippines - or perhaps, in the whole of Asia. Also, the San Sebastian Church is the only steel church in Asia built in the late 18th century.

*GUSTAVE EIFFEL’S CHURCH IN THE PHILIPPINES*​
Alexander Gustave Eiffel was the only man in Europe famous not only for the defining symbol of the Eiffel Tower but also for exporting knockdown steel churches in Latin America. He was a great engineer who also designed bridges, transported to their sites piece by piece, and assembled it like a Lego set. Eiffel was also the one who designed the metal structure of the Statue of Liberty.

The Order of the Agustinian Recollect (OAR) Parishes Manual cited that the San Sebastian church “is the first all-iron church in the world, the first iron edifice in Asia and the second in the world after Eiffle Tower.” It has its beginnings in 1621 when Don Bernardino Castillo, a generous patron and a well-known devotee of San Sebastian donated his lot for the dream of having a steel church in Asia become a reality. The original church, which was made of wood, was burned in 1651 during a Chinese uprising. The succeeding structures were destroyed by fire and an earthquake in 1859, 1863, and, 1880 destroyed the imposing stone of the church. The exasperated parish priest, Fr. Esteban Martinez approached the Spanish Architect Genero Palacios with a plan to build a fire and earthquake-resistant church made entirely of steel. Ambeth Ocampo states that the present San Sebastian church was ordered knockdown in steel parts from the “Societe Anonime des Enterprises de Travaux Publiques in Brussels, Belgium. The Societe cast all the parts and shipped them piece by piece to Manila, (as what Eiffel did in most of his designs). Two Belgian engineers supervised the construction of the church which was later completed and inaugurated in 1891.

*Exterior*:


























































































*Interior*:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy interesante la capital de Filipinas, como muchas metropolis de sudeste asiático, está prosperando a pasos agigantados.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

Parque Rizal 




















































Museo Filipino


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que deleite ver fotos de las Filipinas! Manila se muestra como una ciudad moderna y una ubicacion bonita ya que tiene la laguna de Bay a un lado y la Bahia de Manila al otro. Pero lo que mas me gusto fue ver la iglesia de San Agustin y la arquitectura espa~ola que tiene la ciudad, como que es un lazo entre nosotros.  Saludos. 

Otra cosa antes de que me olvide, que agradable e invitadora tu firma.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

View of Manila City Hall from the east side of Intramuros, the old walled city. We are looking over the landscaped gardens.









Manila has a state of the art Light Rail System which runs on elevated tracks on north-south and peripheral routes. The system is being extended. This is Ayala station. Like the system as a whole, the stations are often filled to capacity during rush-hour periods.









EDSA flyover at Quezon City with the elevated Metrorail line running between the two carriageways to the right. A giant billboard advert with a glamorous Filipina is visible in the upper left.









Roxas Avenue is one of the most pleasant places to stroll in Manila. You can sit, watch the sunset or have a meal at one of the outdoor restaurants.









The original old town of Manila, founded in the 16th century, was built next to the Pasig River. This is the view from Fort Santiago at the northern end of the Intramuros District.









View from the pedestrian footbridge along Commonwealth Avenue Quezon City to the north east of Manila. The 10-lane dual carriageway carries trucks, buses, jeepneys taxis and cars. In the distance is Iglesia ni Cristo, the head church of one of the largest non-Catholic denominations in the Philippines.









A jeepney photographed in the Philippines town of Cainta near Manila transplanted through digital photography special effects onto Argyle Street Glasgow, with Glasgow Central Station in the background.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si mantuvieran relaciones con Latinoamérica de repente el español recobraría más importancia, pero ellos pertenecen al mercado Asiático, su rollo es con estos países.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

pacolam said:


> Bajo, pero los filipinos, no se sienten "hijos" de España ( Por decirlo de una manera) ten encuenta que desde el 87, ya no se considera al castellano como lengua oficial, a pesar, del alto número de hispanohablantes en las islas.


Aquí está una explicación:



Virtute said:


> aunque la mayoria de los Filipinos ya no hablan el idioma de cervantes con fluidez, el español vive en los idiomas del pais como el tagalo, bisayo o por mi parte, mi idioma natal de ilonggo. Pero todavia usamos muchas palabras españolas. Se puede decir que el castellano todavia vive en nuestras lenguas.
> 
> ¿Por que Filipinas perdio el castellano? A mi juicio...a simplificar las razones o factores: (1) El mestizaje de Filipinas no fue mucho. Entonces, no fueron muchos mestizos españoles a dominar los otros idiomas del archipielago cuando los españoles salieron de Filipinas. (2) La intervencion norte americana despues de la independencia de Filipinas. Si estudio usted la historia de Filipinas, gano su independencia de España pero perdieron la guerra contra Estados Unidos. Los yanquis destruyeron la primera republica de Filipinas y comenzaron un nuevo sistema de educacion. Esta intervencion estadounidense corto el proceso de Filipinas a ser un pais hispanohablante. Cambiaron el sistema de español al ingles, junto con el factor #1 esa es la razon que los Filipinos ya no hablan español. La generacion española murio y no hay una nueva generacion a sustituirla sino una nueva generacion educados en ingles.


Época de dominación norteamericana

En 1898, la junta constituyente de la joven República Filipina, activa en Malolos, Bulacan, estableció el español como primera lengua oficial. Terminaba entonces el dominio colonial español. La mayoría de los medios de comunicación como prensa, radio, documentos y decretos gubernamentales, así como la educación, utilizaban todavía el español. El español mantuvo su prestigio y uso hasta bien avanzado el siglo XX. Algunos investigadores afirman que tardó más de cincuenta años en imponerse el inglés sobre el español, sobre todo por la dificultad que entrañaba el aprendizaje del inglés y (en un principio) porque la posesión del castellano era señal de elevado estatus cultural y económico. Aunque el inglés era promovido y aun forzado por la administración colonial americana como lengua de la educación y del gobierno, gran parte de la literatura de entonces se escribió en lengua española. La razón es que la mayor parte de las elites de aquella generación, educadas en español, por primera vez experimentaban la libertad de disentir, esta vez contra los intentos norteamericanos de desmantelar la cultura hispánica del archipiélago. Los directorios militares norteamericanos reprimieron duramente la resistencia, tanto la de signo nativista cuanto la de signo hispanista.

Lea más aquí: 

Idioma español en Filipinas: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Español_en_las_Filipinas

Spanish in the Philippines: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_in_the_Philippines


----------



## Askal82 (Dec 9, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si mantuvieran relaciones con Latinoamérica de repente el español recobraría más importancia, pero ellos pertenecen al mercado Asiático, su rollo es con estos países.


Peru es un miembro del APEC (Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation) tambien con los paises en el Pacifico incluyendo Las Filpinas y Asia. Los otros paises-miembros de Centro y Sudamerica son Chile y Mexico.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

TEngo entendido que la isla de Guam también fue colonia Española.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> TEngo entendido que la isla de Guam también fue colonia Española.


Sí, sino yo no sepa mucho sobre el país.

---

Guam's history of colonialism is the longest among the Pacific islands. Guam's first contact with western civilization occurred when Ferdinand Magellan reached the island in 1521 during his around the world voyage. General Miguel López de Legazpi claimed Guam for Spain in 1565. Spanish colonization commenced in 1668. Between 1668 and 1815, Guam was an important resting stop on the Spanish trade route between the Philippines and Mexico. While Guam's Chamorro culture is unique (even when compared to neighboring Northern Mariana Islands), the cultures of both Guam and the Northern Marianas were heavily influenced by Spanish culture and traditions.

The Philippines, at one point, gained possession of the island of Guam after defeating Spain but lost it back years later. The Philippines' rule on Guam was considered the best in Guam's history.

The United States took control of the island in 1898 after the Battle of Guam of 1898 in the Spanish-American War. Guam was the southernmost island in the Marianas Group and this political change started Guam and the Northern Marianas (including Saipan and Tinian) down separate paths. Guam came to serve as a way station for American ships traveling to and from the Philippines.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guam


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Malditos Yanquis!!!!


----------



## Julio Cesar (Jan 20, 2006)

Impresionante las fotos y la narrativa. No duda que Manila es "la Perla de Oriente"....Yo vivo en Seoul, South Korea. Y he viajado a Manila en muchas ocasiones.... El patrimonio nacional de ese hermoso pais es su poblacion. La gente de la Filipinas es muy amigable y muy trabajadores. En casi todos los lugares que he visitado siempre he encontrado filipinos. Su comida : Chicken Adobo, Pork Guisantes, Chicken papaya, Panzet son algunos de los impresionates platos gastronomicos. Manila como Lima y otras ciudad tercermundistas tiene oposicion...SI Makati es un lugar muy moderno y el Mega Mall ni hablar muy impresionante..pero la pobreza es incalculable tambien...Los pueblos jovenes o barriadas en Lima no son tan numerosas com en las Filipinas. En Asia miramos TFC - los filipinos saben lo que es verdad? Y mi mejor amigo Filipino es Martin Nievera..el mejor cantante del Asia..Bueno mis queridos compatriotas....Lima sigue siendo la ciudad mas bella de nuestro Pais...Las filipinas tiene Makati, nosotros tenemos Miraflores, San Isidro, Monterrico, la Molina, el centro de Lima etc...la realidad es fotos pueden transmitir una diferente realidad Hasta la Proxima! ps.los filipinos son los latinos de asia en cuanto al baile..son buenos bailarines tienen ritmo y sabor! y las filipnas son muy sabrosas tambien!


----------

